# Get a Chinese staff?



## bold (Dec 1, 2006)

I think you guys should get someone who can read and type Chinese to join your staff. As most flashcarts come from China, knowing Chinese would mean you get more accurate information, sooner. They could also help you maintain good relationship with manufacturers, so you get products to test sooner.


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you from China?
You're hired.

edit: wait no you're from New Zealand


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm Chinese!!


----------



## stop_loading (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 30 2006 said:


> Are you from China?
> You're hired.
> 
> edit: wait no you're from New ZealandÂ



actually i've seen chinese

actually, they don't need to be from china, just be able to speak chinese


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 1, 2006)

This is true, LOL. 

I'm chinese too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well dice is chinese


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 1, 2006)

I'M CHINESE! wait... no... i'm not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DAMN IT! WHY DO I KEEP FORGETTING THIS SHIT!


----------



## kagelump (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm taiwanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(like, really, i am)


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not Chinese..
..but I like Chinese...
..and I will refrain from referencing the Monty Python song at this point...
..and though it is immensely difficult for me to abstain...
..I feel I'm a better man for it.





(They only come up to your knees.)


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Dec 1, 2006)

im vietnamESE

so close but not the same



edit 
wow i didnt know how that happen


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2006)

Guamese?

vietnamE*SEsame*???


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 1, 2006)

I can read and write chinese.
Costello, send me a Wii and PS3.. I'll write up nice full reviews in chinese for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehehe


----------



## moribund112 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can read and write Chinese, too. I can help with some things, but I'm pretty busy with work, so I'd offer help as an assistant if needed.

GBATemp万岁!万万岁! 

Um, also I can only write simplified Chinese. I can read the traditional characters used in Taiwan and Hong Kong but I can't write them, plus my computer is Lenovo 联想 so it only has simplified stuff.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 1, 2006)

Im chinese, flash cart plz


----------



## jaz (Dec 1, 2006)

Im half chinese!!! (but can't read or write it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## shtonkalot (Dec 1, 2006)

They're cute, and they're cuddly, and they're ready to please.

...mthrnite made me do it...


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> Are you from China?
> You're hired.
> 
> edit: wait no you're from New ZealandÂ


We only need one staff member from that place thankyou very much


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

?????????


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> I'm Chinese!!



??::??!

Translate: 
Haha...prove it


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> ?????????



I see..


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

喂小猫!


----------



## bold (Dec 1, 2006)

I think you guys should get someone who can read and type Chinese to join your staff. As most flashcarts come from China, knowing Chinese would mean you get more accurate information, sooner. They could also help you maintain good relationship with manufacturers, so you get products to test sooner.


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Dec 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Chinese!!
> ...


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lookout @ Dec 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ?????????
> ...




????????..??!


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

??????!
I try to translate this!


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lookout @ Dec 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dice @ Dec 1 2006 said:
> ...




*
Everything Is Under Control Costello! *





Ok dice! "prove it!"


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

"Ha! I'll deal you later!" dice.


----------



## lookout (Dec 1, 2006)

Costello I don't think dice is chinese?...


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2006)

gimme a chance now I only just got online!!


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2006)

lookout, I think you just posted 7 messages in a row. You broke a record!

... you know that double-posting is not allowed in here, right?
so please stop unless you want a butt slap


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2006)

ok...


I did not know how writes Chinese (???)

haha, proof

feeds the cat!

i dont believe u, proof!

I accompany your this translation!






... HA


----------



## pinbi7 (Dec 1, 2006)

i can speak lesbianese

SEND ME A PS3!


----------



## stop_loading (Dec 2, 2006)

doesnt necessarily to be a full staff

just a translator


----------



## blackjack (Dec 2, 2006)

日本語 > 中国語


----------



## Harsky (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> ??? > ???


???????

no.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> ??? > ???


TRANSLATION:
A guy walks into a bar, buys a martini and sits down by the baby grand piano, which is being played by a woman with a small monkey sitting on her shoulder. The monkey jumps down and runs across the piano and places a coaster on the piano top for the man to set his martini on, then runs back and sits down on the piano player's shoulder again. The man takes a sip off of his martini and sets it back on the piano top, but neglects to put it on the monkey-provided coaster. Suddenly the monkey dashes over to the man and pees in his martini glass. The man, shocked, exclaims to the piano player in a loud voice, "Hey, do you know your goddamned monkey just took a piss in my drink!?!?"

To which the piano player replies: "No, but if you hum a few bars, I'll fake it!"


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 2, 2006)

yah that would be a good idea for chinese people bring more people to the site


----------



## lookout (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(blackjack @ Dec 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ??? > ???
> ...




amazing mthrnite!  it's only 6 chinese characters?!


----------



## NoNameFace (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Dec 2 2006 said:


> ??? > ???



i just wonder what make you think that..


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> ??? > ???



translation
saying japanese > chinese

I guess he's saying there are more japanese into the gaming scene than chinese.


----------



## bold (Dec 1, 2006)

I think you guys should get someone who can read and type Chinese to join your staff. As most flashcarts come from China, knowing Chinese would mean you get more accurate information, sooner. They could also help you maintain good relationship with manufacturers, so you get products to test sooner.


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2006)

OR maby he's saying that the Japanese are better than the Chinese


----------



## -EX- (Dec 2, 2006)

You got it wrong. He says:
Japanese language > Chinese language

And that it is quite true considering the video games market. Japan makes almost all console games.


----------



## lookout (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 2 2006 said:


> OR maby he's saying that the Japanese are better than the Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ow!


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2006)

lol I was responding to hellokitty and hellowkitty alone - I didn't read the message so


----------



## Shinji (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 2 2006 said:


> lol I was responding to hellokitty and hellowkitty alone - I didn't read the message so


Poor little canadian doggie XD

Lets see some evidence!


----------



## -EX- (Dec 2, 2006)

Fuck you, dice.


----------



## lookout (Dec 3, 2006)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Dec 2 2006 said:


> F*** y**, dice.



easy there mate...


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ And the point of that was???


----------



## moribund112 (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, Japanese is better than Chinese? That's really offensive to Chinese, do you know that? Especially considering the Japanese language developed by leaps and bounds after Japanese scholars came to China during the Tang period to study the Chinese culture and ideologies such as Daoism and Confuscius. Do you know know where the wonderful Zen Buddhism comes from? You got it: China! (check "Chen" buddhism on google).

如果你要侮辱中国人,你就得看中国的历史会明白我的意思! 你们看得懂吗?


----------



## -EX- (Dec 4, 2006)

moribund112
Nah, stop the useless babbling, you don't know what you're talking about. Zen Buddhism came from India, from freaking India! The founder, Bodhidharma was indian. He came to China to found the Zen school.

And, furthermore, you're taking our discussion too seriously. Chill out, patriot.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep...
... ten thousand things.. Y'know wut I mean Vern?


----------



## kagelump (Dec 14, 2006)

這裡的人都好像有點問題....


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2006)

QUOTE(kagelump @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> ???????????....


That's easy for _you_ to say...


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kagelump @ Dec 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ???????????....
> ...








Yes, I always get stuck on ?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2006)

QUOTE(veho @ Dec 14 2006 said:


> Yes, I always get stuck on ?Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRANSLATION:

Frank, a very thrifty individual, finds himself feeling unwell for several days in a row. It's nothing major, just kind of nauseous, but since it's been going on for a while he decides he should go see a doctor. He asks around to several of his friends and combs the phone book in an effort to find the cheapest doctor in town. One of his friends says "Frank, you should go see doctor Mallard downtown, he only charges ten dollars a visit, and I hear he's quite good." Frank agrees, and walks downtown to doctor Mallard's office. When he gets there, the receptionist tells him to go right in, the doctor will be with him in a moment. So Frank goes back and sits down on a poorly constructed wooden table and waits. After some time, the doctor comes in, and tells Frank to open up his mouth and stick out his tongue. The doctor flicks a lighter and looks in Franks mouth for a minute and says, "I'm sorry sir, but you've only got a week to live... that'll be ten dollars, please pay the receptionist out front." Frank, in shock, says "How could you possible know that just by looking in my mouth with a lighter!?" The doctor looks a little miffed but agrees maybe another test is in order. He opens a back door and a cat comes running in, jumps up on the table, looks at Frank, looks at the doctor, shakes it's head slowly and walks back out. "Well Mr. Frank, it looks like the cat agrees, you've only got a week to live, try to make it a good one." Frank, doubly shocked, asks the doctor if there's any other tests he can do. The doctor then whistles sharply and a big yellow labrador retriever saunters in and jumps up on the table, sniffs Frank's crotch for a second, looks at the doctor and shakes his head as he slowly walks back out the door. "Sorry" says the doctor, "It's unanimous Frank, you're going to die in a week." At this point Frank decides it might be a good idea to get a second opinion from a more reputable doctor. He walks out to pay the receptionist. The receptionist says "That'll be $2010.00 please." Frank yells "How the hell can it cost that much, he's supposed to only charge $10.00!!! The receptionist sighs and says, "Well it's ten for a general visit, but it's a thousand for the CAT scan and another thousand for the lab work.


----------



## Paralel (Dec 14, 2006)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> Zen Buddhism came from India, from freaking India! The founder, Bodhidharma was Indian.


Yep, he's right (for anyone that was unaware of these facts)


----------



## xa0609 (Dec 14, 2006)

還是回去玩 game 好了....


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2006)

Please give translations under your statements...
...I'm runnin' outta jokes here people!!!


----------



## dice (Dec 14, 2006)

-- misread a post... *I think*


----------

